# Fall Death Valley Century



## Pepe (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm in Vegas conventioneering the week preceeding the fall Death Valley Century this year. I'm considering staying the weekend, driving up to Death Valley, and doing that century. I've ridden much of the route. Any comments from those of you who've done it? Good support? Well organized? I'm from back East and don't know anyone here who has done this ride and would welcome any feedback.


----------

